# I need a Good free anti-virus software, but i don't know any good ones



## Sixers and Co. (Jan 25, 2006)

I need a suggestion by someone; i just deleted my norton virus because it expired and was no use to me anymore and i don't want to pay for a new one. My computer says I am highly vulnerable to getting infected by a virus so i want to prevent that. Please help me. THank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, AVG Free is good enough for my machines. I also have Avast! Free on others, both have worked well. If you've rejected those for some reason, I'd be very interested in hearing what you think is wrong with them.


----------



## Sixers and Co. (Jan 25, 2006)

TY, sorry i haven't posted in a while, i got lazy and forgot about. I decided to go with AVG Edition and it works very good. Ty again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

AVG Free works very well for me as well.


----------



## girish_198 (Aug 7, 2006)

*I suggest avast 4.6 home edition*

Apart from avg,avast home is also a good antivirus solution that i have found.
Just visit www.filehippo.com.
There u can download both the mentioned antivirus solutions


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can download them directly from their home sites, which is always a preferable option.


----------

